

SPACEX HYPERLOOP POD COMPETITION - mhb
http://www.spacex.com/hyperloop/#

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9720033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9720033)
(237 points, 21 hours ago, 119 comments)

